# Solved: Windows update crashed my computer



## Patter57 (Sep 12, 2012)

Windows did an update on my computer. When re-started, it would not work.

I re-booted and got a couple of errors. So started in safe mode. Things went down hill from there. I did try to restore to a previous state. But no restore point could be found. uhg...

So let it rest over night, started it again this morning and all I got was a welcome, then black screen. Rebooted in safe mode and uninstalled the updates that were downloaded. Shut down, and started again. 
After restarting, I got the blue welcome screen and now it is sitting with "preparing to configure Windows, Do not turn off your computer." 
It has been 1/2 hour so far. How long should I wait before I shoot it? 

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd shoot it already, just not in the hdd, you may want to recover some data off it, when it turns cold.


----------



## Patter57 (Sep 12, 2012)

Well I went ahead and hard booted again. This is a real problem.
I am writing this windows safe mode.

Cannot get computer to boot in reg mode. Sat for 40 minutes, with message "please wait while windows configures"

Am running windows 7, 64 bit home, Dell Inspiron 570

It started yesterday when it downloaded updates for Windows. After the restart, the computer screen looked strange and could not open any programs. Went to "start" and re-booted, same thing happened again. I again went to start, this time it came up with 2 errors. (wish I had wrote them down) but said something about windows cannot find such and such. (sorry) Anyway, clicked on the "X" and windows came up again, but nothing would open. Had to hard boot as the start button would not even work.
Rebooted into safe mode and have tried to return to a previous restore point. Seems I don't have any. So can't do that. 
I did go go to the recent installed windows updates and deleted them. But will not let me change the settings as in: Don't install updates automatically. I don't know if it is trying to install those over and over again.

I tried to get it to come up again with the errors, but no such luck, it just sits with the blue welcome screen, then the "please wait"

I am at a loss as to what to do next.









I have my operating system disk and my recovery disk.

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

The first thing I would suggest is to backup any valuable data you have on that box to external media (usb HDD, flash sticj, etc.), probably from safe mode. Also make note of important user settings and programs installed. Then you can try to troubleshoot further and see where it gets you (run some Microsoft, or third-party tools, remove some drivers and apps, maybe (God forbid) even try to tweak registry and so on. Or you can check your HDD for errors, format it, perform clean OS install and start from scratch.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Try a Startup Repair 
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/681-startup-repair.html


----------



## Patter57 (Sep 12, 2012)

Looked at the start up repair. 

I am not booting from CD. I went to the boot from disk in F12, it is 3rd in line, don't know how to change it to 1st in line.


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

use F12 then use arrow keys to get to cd/dvd rom,


----------



## Patter57 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Huggy,

Will try again.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Use the arrow keys on the keyboard to move the Cd to the top of the list.
Then Save changes and Exit the Bios [F10 may do this]

*Make no other changes while in the Bios*

http://techpaul.wordpress.com/2007/08/03/how-to-boot-from-a-cd/


----------



## Patter57 (Sep 12, 2012)

Doing a back up to my "book" before I start again.


----------



## Patter57 (Sep 12, 2012)

The repair did not work.
I did get back to my windows in normal mode. This is what it tells me:

Location is not available.
c\windows\sstem 32\config\sstem pofile\desktop refers to a location that is unavailable. It could be on a harddrive on this computer, or on a network. Check to make sure the disk is properly inserted or that you are connected to the internet or your network and then try again.

If it still cannot be located, the information might have been moved to a different location. (hit okay)

Then I get the error: Fail to connect.

The server process cold not be started because the configured identity is incorrect. Check the user name and password.

I can see the recycle bin, time and date. All black screen. I can see the start button and will only let me shutdown. If I try to hit any other button, I get this:

Error: 26EE0668-A00A-4407-9371-BEB064C98683 \0\ 05D7B0F4 2121 4EFF BF6BED3F69B894D9

I loaded my repair disk that I made when I got the computer and get this error: 0x4001100200001012


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Are you able to get to System Restore?
Start>Programs>Accessories>System Tools>System Restore.

http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ht/system-restore-windows-7.htm

Edit.
It may be best to keep to one Pc Help Forum - less confusing for you and those trying to help you.


----------



## Patter57 (Sep 12, 2012)

(you guys are sneaky! I'll stick with you.) And thanks.

Okay, I went to system restore and there is no restore point in safe mode. I've always had one, but not now.

I did think of something else...For the last 3 weeks or so, pre-updates from windows, my computer screen flickered every now and then. I don't have a screen saver running, never have. Or I'd be typing in my my email and all of sudden, I'd jump back up to the top of the email. Don't know if that has anything to do with it or not. I just ignored it. (bad girl) So far in Safe Mode, has not flickered once.

Just thought I would throw that in. 

I also checked with my Dell and it seems I am under limited warranty. Not sure what they cover and have hesitated with chatting with them. Most times, they can't help. 

Anyway.....thank you,

Jennifer


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Screen flickering may be your Video card or you need to update the drivers.

c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\desktop 

Can you get into - Control panel > User accounts > Add or remove user account.
Try adding a new user - or if you have another user account listed, does the same happen under that account?


----------



## Patter57 (Sep 12, 2012)

No user accounts. Never set that up. Not able to check in normal mode, as when I finally do get in, I am unable to move around. The only thing it will let me do is shutdown. And in Safe mode, does not flicker at all. 

Jennifer


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

If you can run a System file checker.
Click Start
Type cmd in search box 
Right click cmd.exe to run as administrator.
Type
SFC /SCANNOW

System File Checker.
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/1538-sfc-scannow-command-system-file-checker.html

Can you get into Safe Mode with Networking?


----------



## Patter57 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm in safe mode with networking now. 

Will try to do as asked.


----------



## Patter57 (Sep 12, 2012)

Here is the message:

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Try this:
Click Start - in the Search box - Type 
c:\users 
Press Enter.

Double-click on your Profile folder [User name] 
Right click on the Desktop folder.
Click Properties
In the Location tab.
Click the Restore Default button and then click Ok
Restart your Pc.


----------



## Patter57 (Sep 12, 2012)

Okay, did as advised above in safe mode. Rebooted as normal.
Came up with the dell Logo
Starting Windows - Nice Blue welcome screen
Please Wait
Preparing Desktop

And then the warning:
Explorer.exe
The Server process could not be started because the configured identity is incorrect. Check the user name and password.

Tried once again to move around in Normal Windows. No luck, each time I click on anything...I get the error above.

Takes forever to get to normal desktop and when I do all I can see is the trash can, start button, time and date all on a black screen. This time it would not shut down, had to hard boot back into safe mode with networking.

Jennifer


----------



## Patter57 (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh...and my audio is not working. (if that matters) it says it cannot fix, don't know if that is just a safe mode problem or not. It was muted when it crashed, so might just be stuck there for now. But unable to turn back on.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Not looking good - a Repair Install may be your next best move.
It sounds like your User Profile is corrupted and Windows then uses a temporary profile.
Some suggestion here.

C:WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CONFIG\SYSTEMPROFILE\DESKTOP
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...p-refers/36298095-72aa-486a-af78-6f384221357b

Fix a corrupted user profile
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Fix-a-corrupted-user-profile

How to create a new user account.
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/create-new-user-account-in-windows-vista-7/


----------



## Patter57 (Sep 12, 2012)

blues_harp28 said:


> Not looking good - a Repair Install may be your next best move.
> It sounds like your User Profile is corrupted and Windows then uses a temporary profile.
> Some suggestion here.
> 
> ...


Did a clean install and everything is up and running.  Thank you all for your help! 

Take care,

Jennifer


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Anytime :up: thanks for the update 

It can be marked Solved - at the top of the page


----------

